# ffff. 'bout time.



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Well. It's about TIME my Petco got their HMPKs. Although I'm really mad at my Petco, since they didn't put my "HM"PK in the HMPK bowl, but in the HMDBT bowl. About... oh, probably 5 bucks more expensive. THANKS. I don't even think he's HM. PK, of no doubt, but... not quite (or even close to xD) HM. DYK they now have 30 dollar fish there? HM Kings. One was GORGEOUS, and since I didn't know the price I was thinking of getting him o_o Thank goodness one of the workers told me how RIDICULOUSLY expensive he was. Besides, this little guy'd stolen my heart. NOW, if only my camera would pick up his colors....

The flash makes him SOOOOO blue XD It's CRAZY. I got a couple (Crappy) pictures w/o flash, but since my lightbulbs are out in my room, NOTHING is amazing. SO, I edited one of the pictures to look more his color, so you guys can have an idea of his prettiness  OH, and there's a video of him showing his mahoosive home who's the new baddie.

Here we go. The difference between pictures is obvious. Flash is NOT his colors, ... blurryness is xD

VIDEO (HOPE IT WORKS D: Ignore the MASSIVE vibrate xD Friend texted me...)
http://s554.photobucket.com/albums/jj419/KaylaKiwified/?action=view&current=100_2774.mp4

Here's how flash makes him look:









Here's how he SHOULD look (Edited VERY badly xD)









Just getting home:

























W/O Flash. Excuse the blurrrrss xD Even here, the colors are SO off. Only the edited pic above shows his true colors ^_^:

































The tank (Spoiled boy get a WHOLE 5.5 to himself xD Everyone else has 2 gallons...) :









Exploring:


















Happi decides to say hello (So shoot me XD) :

















Thanks for looking~! I'm in love!  LOVE HMPKs (Or PKs in general x3)


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow he's SUPER Gorgous!! lol I wish my petco had Plakats! I would probably end up getting more bettas then though xD


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Just keep waiting ^_^ It seems like all Petcos will be getting them. IT WAS FATE. I was going to go yesterday, but they got the shipment in today. There were like... 5 dragon PKs, a GORGEOUS DTVT, and some stunning HMKs (Hm king xD). Didn't see many CTs or HMs though... I wonder if they're fazing out of them??


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Shooting you would be against the law.

I could tell this was your topic by the title before I even looked at the name. 

Uhhhhhhhhhhh, he's gorgeous edited and unedited. 

I'll trade you, I've got cookies!?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

XD Unless I gave permission, maybe. How would that be against the law? It's my life, and I decide what happens to it...

Cookies schmookies OO), I'VE got a PK O_O

Edit: I'm glad you could tell xD I've been wanting to use "ffff" for awhile xDD


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

He's GORGEOUS!!!! <3


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank ya everyone ^_^ First time I do when (IF) I get a new camera is take some ACCURATE pictures of him. Though, the first picture will be entering next month's contest ^_^.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

He's a beauty! Got a name?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Not yet. Working on it ^_^


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I would name him Flash but it is your decision!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Eh, I tend to be a bit more "extravagant" namer xD Gotta have some meaning that refers to the fish... And it's got to be unique and exotic...


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Shabam, J/K what about... Gadzooks? Idk


----------



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice Betta. 

Did you try explaining to someone that he was not a DT. I'm thinking that's a pretty obvious thing and, had you said something, they would have adjust the price.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

He is stunning! Nice find.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah I did, but the mother just wanted out, so I was just like... "Alright then..."
I think what might've happened is they ran out of PK cups... this WAS their first shipment of PKs, after all. They had all of the really pretty PKs in the HMDBT cups, so I think they were priced up according to their looks. (Liiike, all dragons were in the HMDBT cups.) It didn't really bother me. He's my dream fish, and gorgeous. I think 15 was a steal xD (That was the price, by the way).


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Argh I wish we would get these soon. But it's probably better since I'd want to take them all home. 

He's beautiful!! He looks small, is he? And holy MOLY - he looks like the twin of my Shorty!!!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

He does look like Shorty o_o I think the only real difference is my boy's tail is pretty dark, while yours looks to be a bit lighter. And maybe the dragon scale coloring, though I realize now how much cameras play with those -.-;

EDIT SO LATE: AND YES, HE'S TINY O_O


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Gadzooks is nice so is Gawain. Names... Gruffen, Gwillan...


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah, my guy can't decide whether he wants to be blue or purple or white or gray...


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Fine, I'll start the paperwork for getting a license for the gun. 
I can do that now that I'm 18.

Just some suggestions for you:

Clover? Popped in my head randomly. I was thinking about St. Patricks Day.
Patrick? I was just thinking about clovers.
Um, Lord Flubberbubber of Epicstein?
Phone? That would be an interesting name.
Custard? From Custer's Last Stand, yay US History.

Just hit me up if you need some more suggestions. I'm full of them.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

In case you missed the edit (I just changed it, and feel like I should update here, too) Yes, he's SO small. But he thinks he's big stuff xD I put him next to a king to debate who to get, and he was all {(o..o)} <---(BAD flare xDD)


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL. Lord Flubberbubber? Of Epicstein? You would get along SO well with my friends XD


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I saw a female that was 3/4 of an inch long!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Another post ;x I'm thinking "Vayu" from Hinduism. The Hindu god of the air and wind. I think it's feminine enough (He NEEDS a semi-feminine name), and it fits him. He just looks... windy XD 

Or "Vali", which means "To be strong"....


I Like V's for him.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Okay weird names galore
Gummy Bear King
Dragon of Gwendolen 
The pie lover
Flash and Fly
Weird, right?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh! Pretty, pretty, pretty!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

He is gorgeous! o.o Luckyyy...


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone! In case you didn't see, his name is Vali, meaning "To be strong"


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow.. he's a looker. I LOVE that anal fin on him. IMO all PK and HMPK should have anals that come to such a sharp point that your afraid it will poke someones eye out LOL.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

He's certainly got that xD I agree... It kind of gives them a streamlined look.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

NEW PICTURES SPAMMED JUST FOR YOU  <3 Beware ;-; This is all just a thinly-disguised attempt to bring you more pictures of HAPPI. Vali is lovable too, though  I love my camera right now.










































































Now Happi xD
Just... shoot me, okay? I can't help itt!!

Thought this was adorable...

























He held this pose for about 5 minutes:









I'm SORRY for this xD I honestly cannot help it. Stop meee.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

This one, too ^_^


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Lovable~ Happi is so cute~


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

in the video he was flaring a whole lot...why? and he is amazing where did you get him?? also they have the wrong identification on the tag.

he is really big is he a king plakat? he looks blue amazing!!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous!! Your snake it beautiful too!


----------



## Moo (Aug 1, 2010)

wow thats really beautiful. The petco around my way doesn't have nice bettas. Sadly, some of them suffer from fin rot or are dead. The petco workers don't even bother looking.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

He was flaring because his light causes reflections, that and the tank itself is just reflection-y. And I know his tag was wrong ^_^ They had him marked as a HMDBT (lolwut?), when he's just a PK. Probably should've been about 8 bucks, not 15. He's actually really small, my smallest betta. My camera just captures him well enough that he looks big xD Glad you guys like him (And Happi!)


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

He's sooo pretty!!! Why do we only have Petsmarts here??!!! LOL Awww...Happi is adorable.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Happi is so cute! He's got such a cuddly face (I guess to lure you in so he can bite you LOL).


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

your betta looks so blue and nice with the flash.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Gorgeous!!

In the first 3 pics, Happi is like "...Ellooooooo?" SO cute. XD


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

i think he looks pretty i wish i had him i will die for him . where is petco


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

shadow123 said:


> i think he looks pretty i wish i had him i will die for him . where is petco


there are different petco's all over the united states and he/she probably went to one very near them. there might even be one near you. i know that there is one in binghamton which is about an hour away from you


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

thanks for the note


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sadly, there are no Petcos in Kentucky.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

That's outrageous, DQ >_< And to think I'd contemplated going there for college!! xD I'll just have to choose a college near another state xD


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So pretty!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We DO have Petsmart, Feeders Supply and a place called East End Aquatics.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

He's very handsome!! I seen many HMPKs like him at my petco.


----------

